# Lumber for trailer bunks



## Ernest T. Bass (Aug 25, 2013)

I plan to mount 2X4's lying flat on the top of my trailer frame, and then mount bunk sliks on top of that. I was going to bolt treated lumber to my galvanized trailer frame, but was told the treated lumber would make the galv. trailer frame rust. The 2x4's will lay flat on top of trailer frame, and then the sliks on top of that. Can cedar 2X4's span 42.5" between the 2 trailer frame members? If not, what should I use? Or can I use some sort of barrier between the galv. trailer frame and treated lumber? Thanks.


----------



## lovedr79 (Aug 26, 2013)

I have two regular 2x4's screwed together on each side with burber carpet on three sides. Works great,cheap too!


----------



## Colbyt (Aug 27, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327313#p327313 said:


> Ernest T. Bass » 25 Aug 2013, 13:17[/url]"]I plan to mount 2X4's lying flat on the top of my trailer frame, and then mount bunk sliks on top of that. I was going to bolt treated lumber to my galvanized trailer frame, but was told the treated lumber would make the galv. trailer frame rust. The 2x4's will lay flat on top of trailer frame, and then the sliks on top of that. Can cedar 2X4's span 42.5" between the 2 trailer frame members? If not, what should I use? Or can I use some sort of barrier between the galv. trailer frame and treated lumber? Thanks.




According to my book 2" thick lumber is good for almost 10' CC when used in a roof (20 ft pounds per squarefoot dead load). With a tin boat I don't think I would worry about 1/2 that distance. I would not use treated. I would not pay for cedar. I would use SYP if I could find it or the best grade of fir I could find.


----------



## Andy Taylor (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks Colbyt. My local lumberyard has 2X8 fir, so I will have them rip it in half for me.


----------

